# Somac and pregnancy



## joanneNbabyx

hey everyone. ive been suffering from extremely bad heartburn and have had to go hospital and stayed there for a week and lost heaps of weight coz i couldnt eat without extreme pain! but thankfully went home with somac, the miracle for getting rid of my heartburn.
so i ran out of somac and its prescription medicine, and they didnt give me a repeat. and i dont wana end up in hospital again so i went docs and asked if i can have a prescription for them. but this doctor gave them straight away without question, and i got a bad feeling.
then i went to the chemist, and the chemist lady told me THEIR UNSAFE FOR PREGNANCY!!..she said they can cause growth problem and stuff. and im extremely scared!!:cry: NO ONE EVEN HAD TOLD ME!!!!!!
she said their worse for people in first trimester, but i started in late 2nd or early 3rd.
but im still worried. does anyone know any stories about somac and pregnancy? coz id really like to know what has happened to people that have taken them.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I'm sorry I don't. I just didn't want to read and run. :hugs:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Found an article Hun

Somac tablets are a Pregnancy Category B3*medication. The safety of use during pregnancy*has not been established. Somac tablets should not be used if you are pregnant or planning*to become pregnant.

Use while breastfeeding
Somac tablets should not be used if you are breastfeeding*or planning to breastfeed



I'd stop taking them and go back to your doctor x


----------



## bumpy_j

what exactly are they? we have rennies here which are calcium carbonate tablets and they're meant to be completely safe...is it similar to that? cause i take about four a day :|

a good heartburn cure is white wine vinegar, if you can't face swallowing a teaspoon then put that much on a piece of bread. i dunno how bad yours is but mine nearly makes me throw up and that sorted me out quite well the other night, just drink lots of water with it too


----------



## Char.due.jan

bumpy_j said:


> what exactly are they? we have rennies here which are calcium carbonate tablets and they're meant to be completely safe...is it similar to that? cause i take about four a day :|
> 
> a good heartburn cure is white wine vinegar, if you can't face swallowing a teaspoon then put that much on a piece of bread. i dunno how bad yours is but mine nearly makes me throw up and that sorted me out quite well the other night, just drink lots of water with it too

No it's a much stronger medication Hun, normal heartburn tablets are fine during pregnancy :)


----------



## bumpy_j

ah ok thankyou! sounds like you got it real bad then :( look up as many stomach neutralising alkaline things around the home as you can, a tsp of baking soda mixed with water is meant to be a good one but you need to really hydrate yourself as the sodium content is high...poor you though pregnancy heartburn is HORRIBLE it's made me weep like a right baby before :cry: especially with all the chest tightening and rib ache


----------



## joanneNbabyx

Char.due.jan said:


> Found an article Hun
> 
> Somac tablets are a Pregnancy Category B3*medication. The safety of use during pregnancy*has not been established. Somac tablets should not be used if you are pregnant or planning*to become pregnant.
> 
> Use while breastfeeding
> Somac tablets should not be used if you are breastfeeding*or planning to breastfeed
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stop taking them and go back to your doctor x

Thankyou:) yeah im soooo stopping!


----------



## joanneNbabyx

bumpy_j said:


> ah ok thankyou! sounds like you got it real bad then :( look up as many stomach neutralising alkaline things around the home as you can, a tsp of baking soda mixed with water is meant to be a good one but you need to really hydrate yourself as the sodium content is high...poor you though pregnancy heartburn is HORRIBLE it's made me weep like a right baby before :cry: especially with all the chest tightening and rib ache

yeah it sucks soo bad!!and thanks for the tips:)


----------



## Aaliyah.D

I have no clue what somac is but your doctor should of asked if you were pregnant before prescribing it to you...so it's not your fault ! Try a over the counter heartburt medicine , on the leaflet it normally it says consult your doctor before using medicine whilst pregnant...Perhaps caviscon  ?


----------



## Char.due.jan

Aaliyah.D said:


> I have no clue what somac is but your doctor should of asked if you were pregnant before prescribing it to you...so it's not your fault ! Try a over the counter heartburt medicine , on the leaflet it normally it says consult your doctor before using medicine whilst pregnant...Perhaps caviscon  ?

If she's been in hospital with how bad her heartburn is I don't think gaviscon will work :/
it hardly works for me'! Haha


----------

